# Recomondation for a repair shop for Kenwood HU.



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

I have a Kenwood Ecelon flip face CD tuner.( Can't remember the model #) I was top of the line. I need the flip face repaired. Can anyone suggest a reputable shop to get it repaired at.

Thanks 
Tim


----------



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

The model # is KDC-PS909

Tim


----------



## grinditout (Aug 2, 2008)

kenwood has them, just google car audio repair center, I spoke to this one >
UNITED RADIO, INC.
KENWOOD AUTHORIZED SERVICE CENTER
5717 ENTERPRISE PARKWAY
EAST SYRACUSE, NY 13057
Phone: 315-446-8700


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

Might be able to buy the ribbon cable at pacparts.com


----------

